# New Mod



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I drive for a living and enjoy listening to either the news, comedy (uncensored), truckers information, many types of music, and much more. I purchased a Sirius satellite radio that can easily be transferred from car, to truck, to home, to TT. It gets plugged into an outlet or cigarette lighter, has a small antenna that needs to be able to have a clear view of the sky, and broadcasts to your regular radio on a channel that has no programming on it. It is good throughout the US and Canada. I am happy that I can now listen to my stations anywhere I go and do not have to worry about scanning for compatible stations in whatever area I happen to be in. I don't have to worry about losing signal and hearing static unless there is heavy cloud coverage or a lot of trees. I personally got the Starmate 4, but they have many kinds of portable and plug and play models. The monthly charge of $12.95 is well worth it to me and thought some other people here may want to look into it. They have over 175 channels and their programming covers NASCAR (as of 1/1/07), Classical Music, Rock, Heavy Metal, R&B, Religious, Martha Stewart, Sports, News, Comedy, and much more. If you are considering this at any time, you can check it out for free for a couple of days on their website. Your monthly plan also includes an unlimited online listening option which is great when you are working online and just want to listen to the radio. Most of their programming is available to listen to right through your computer speakers. It is perfect for the camper especially when its raining and you may be stuck inside. 






Check it out here: *Sirius Radio*


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> I drive for a living and enjoy listening to either the news, comedy (uncensored), truckers information, many types of music, and much more. I purchased a Sirius sattelite radio that can easily be transferred from car, to truck, to home, to TT. It gets plugged into an outlet or cigarete lighter, has a small antenna that needs to be able to have a clear view of the sky, and broadcasts to your regular radio on a channel that has no programming on it. It is good throughout the US and Canada. I am happy that I can now listen to my stations anywhere I go and do not have to worry about scanning for compatible stations in whatever area I happen to be in. I don't have to worry about losing signal and hearing static unless there is heavy cloud coverage or alot of trees. I personally got the Starmate 4, but they have many kinds of portable and plug and play models. The monthly charge of $12.95 is well worth it to me and thought some other people here may want to look into it. They have over 175 channels and their programming covers Nascar (as of 1/1/07), Classical Music, Rock, Heavy Metal, R&B, Religious, Martha Stewart, Sports, News, Comedy, and much more. If you are considering this at any time, you can check it out for fre for a couple of days on their website. Your monthly plan also includes an unlimited online listening option which is great when you are working online and just want to listen to the radio. Most of their programming is available to listen to right through your computer speakers.
> Check it out here: *Sirius Radio*


I already have sirius in my truck and you are right it is great for cross country driving.

Scott


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the XM MyFi that has the built in FM transmitter and found that if the truck is parked next to the Outback, all I need to do is tune the Outback radio to the right station and we pick it up loud and clear.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Newbies to sat radio get sooo excited









I have had XM for several years, NY has no country station so it was a must.

Do they still have other radio stations







with commercials? It is nice to drive from home to any where without searching for the local radio station .

John


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

When I bought my 2500 Avalanche it came with an initial free two months of XM satellite radio. I started out thinking I wouldn't be keeping the XM after the first two months - "Why would I want to pay for radio when I can listen for free?"







So two months passes, and what do I do? Not only did I continue the XM in the AV, I bought a portable XM Roady 2 that I can move back and forth between the Miata and the trailer! Guess paying for radio isn't such a bad deal after all.







Being able to listen to the same channel wherever you are is great, and having commercial free music channels is wonderful! XM radio carries MLB, NHL, Big 10, Pac 10 and ACC sports in addition to multiple talk and music channels.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Might have to go back and try it again. I also had the two free months when I bought the Suburban, but I found it was too many channels. I was overloaded just trying to find one that I liked. Kept thinking there might be something better on the next channel....grass is greener right?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi. Sirius is very exciting when you get it. I have had it two years now and still totally love it! Probably the best money I have ever spent. I have the Sirius Sportster plug and play. I have two of them! One goes to work with me in my semi truck. The other I have a boombox, home kit, and a car kit in my Outback. We switch it out to any of those.

I also have it factory installed in my p/u. That was a reason I considered a Dodge.

Living here we have one fm station. And that only plays country. We cant pick up much else unless you want to hear static. Radio is something that is a problem living in the west. Mountains can kill a signal that is 20 miles away. So it only makes since to have a Sirius here. 
I enjoy about any music except country. My wife enjoys classic rock and channel 23 hair nation. I have never listened to Howard Stern much, but now that he's on Sirius, I find myself listening to him more and more. I also enjoy listening to Bubba.

But the best thing is, I have a total freedom to listen to whatever I want.

When you spend 12 hours in a semi truck everyday it only makes since! Plus its tax deductable!

Enjoy your Sirius. I feel every one should have them!

Carey


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

I picked up a Sirius Sportster4 for myself this year for Christmas. I'm having it and my Nuvi hardwired into my Truck next week so I won't have cables running everywhere.

I purchased it intending to use the portable boom box in the Outback and elsewhere. Does the boom box get decent reception indoors?

I find I listen to Sirius on the Internet about as much as I do in my Truck. Wish they had more news channels on the Internet as well as the sports channels...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

junkman said:


> I picked up a Sirius Sportster4 for myself this year for Christmas. I'm having it and my Nuvi hardwired into my Truck next week so I won't have cables running everywhere.
> 
> I purchased it intending to use the portable boom box in the Outback and elsewhere. Does the boom box get decent reception indoors?
> 
> I find I listen to Sirius on the Internet about as much as I do in my Truck. Wish they had more news channels on the Internet as well as the sports channels...


The Sportster 4 is a great looking unit! 
The Boombox gets excellent reception if the antenea is placed outside. Otherwise you may be compromised on reception. It may still work, its just something you'll need to try. We have our boombox on our nightstand, with the antenea placed just outside the window. The boombox also uses alot of power. About 18 hrs. for 6 d cell bats. So I put a car kit in our Outback and mounted the antenea permanent, and listen to it thru our Outback's factory radio.

My home kit sits on the tv and for some reason the antenea picks up well just sitting on the tv.

If you want all the Sirius stations thru the internet, you'd need to buy a second service for 6.95 a month. Otherwise you get a smaller sampling as a free gift for having a Sirius reciever. Google Sirius Internet for more info there.

What has amazed me is how tough these recievers really are. Semis have Panasonic factory radios, and the Semi spec line of Sirius are made by Brix, which is made by Panasonic. Panasonic makes a heavier line of electronics just for trucks. There chassis is much heavier.

My unit is just the standard Sportster. I would have had to go to a Kenworth dealer to get a Brix. So I gambled. My unit sits on the dash and is under very heavy vibration and jarring. My truck runs 24 hours a day because we have 2 drivers in it. Between the two of us we put on 250k miles a year. My Sportster has over 500k miles on it now and still is working excellent. For a lighter chassis unit I feel that is very amazing. Trucks are very hard on anything electronic.

I'm waiting for the price to go down a bit on there new Stilleto. Its 350 bucks right now as its brand new. But that unit needs no outside antenea and is wifi capable.

The S-50 is now only about 100 bucks now, but still needs to have the antenea placed outside for max reception.

If any needs a question answered about Sirius or there recievers just ask. I have done much research and even own there stock... lol

Carey


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Srius rules had Octane from Ohio to South Dakota and back home never lost the channel !!! Great for camping!!!!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*NobleEagle,

Great write up/description, you covered it all. I went ahead and got the 2 year subscrition - pay for 20 months & get 4 free.*


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We have sirius but I catch myself not listening to it as much as I thought. I get into deep conversations with myself and forget to turn on the radio


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Newbies to sat radio get sooo excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point I don't have a need for Sat. radio the free stuff works well for me but if I was to loose my Country Music then I would get one in a New York second


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*I like being able to hit the pause button if I don't want to miss the song and I have to jump out of the truck for something. Also, the game alerts and store favorite songs/artists is a great option. But best of all

NO Commercials!*


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

LOVE the Sirius on the road. The new Dodge came with it. My old truck had XM which is good too. I prefer the Sirius though. From news to weather and every kind of music imaginable, it's great for those long hauls on the road


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Got Sirius last year for myself as I drive about 100 k a year and got tired of looking for stations, In Ontario you can drive for hours and not get any local programming. I have found it well worthwhile, I also added a unit to my wifes car for $9 extra a month. I bought the home addapter kit for the trailer so I can always have my CBC. (Canadian Brodcasting Corp) public radio.
excellent system.

Steve


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We have and have had for many years the XM Roady. My DH is an OTRTD and it is great. I have to say some of the best times I have with it are camping. It is so funny watching people around us trying to tune into the station we are listening to and can't. Then they finally ask us what we are listening to and we say XM, they have no idea what that is. The absolute funniest time was when we turned the radio down so that we could give our neighbors a break from our kind of music only to have a man across from us yell "Hey my wife was listening to that, turn it back up!" and another couple on the other side came over and askedwhat station we were listening to since we decided not to let them listen anymore. Needless to say we had to expalin what XM radio was.

We have even had people come up to us when we weren't at our campsite and ask if the trailer in site such and such was ours. When we would answer yes, (expecting to find there is a problem with our trailer) we would be asked is that a tape you have playing from the 60's or 70's depending what was playing.

Well worth the money.

Linda


----------

